
Dissolving the dead – alkaline hydrolysis: new alternative to burial and cremation - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-sh/dissolving_the_dead
======
DanBC
I first heard about alkaline hydrolysis in the book _Stiff - the curious lives
of human cadavers_ over 1 years ago, and wondered when it would be coming to
the UK.

[https://www.amazon.co.uk/Stiff-Curious-Lives-Human-
Cadavers/...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Stiff-Curious-Lives-Human-
Cadavers/dp/0141007451/)

